# 8th annual Illegal Toys CC Car & Bike Show



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN ILLEGAL TOYS CC IS PROUD TO PRESSENT OUR 8TH ANNUAL SHOW TO BE HELD AT THE OKLAHOMA STATE FAIR GROUNDS COX PAVILLION JUNE 24 AS WE BEEN DOIN FOR THE PAST FEW YEARS WE WILL BE A PART OF THE (WWT) 2012 FULL THROTTLE TOUR AND NOW ALSO WE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE FIRST EVER (WOT)WEGO OKLAHOMA TOUR YOU WILL GET FULL POINTS FOR BOTH TOURS AS ALWAYS OUR SHOWS HAVE BEEN A SJCCES THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORT US WE HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU GUYS HERE WE WILL BE POSTING A FLYER SOON WITH MORE INFO


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

June 24


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Bruce said:


> Ttt


See you there homie


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Caspy said:


> See you there homie[/QUOT. yup Yup ttt


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

That's in okc right Wana make that


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

k louie said:


> That's in okc right Wana make that


Yea it's in OKC hope you can make it


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Good to see ya at the show ... how was the turn out in okc show sorry we couldn't make it see u next time


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Caspy said:


> See you there homie


Is was good talkin with you homie! :h5:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Good talking to you guys too the show in OKC was pretty good lots of Lowriders now time to get ready for ours


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't wait for June


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes sirrr should be a good one


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for one bad ass show


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking for vendors For the show if anyone is interested hit me up Caspy 4058214011 or Benito 4053134995


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

NEED SOME INFO G HOW MUCH IS REGISTER FEE ? MY WIFE N KIDS GET IN ON THAT N ENTRY FEE. TRYING TO GET THE WHOLE CLUB GOING WE BOUT 4 1/2 HRS FROM U


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Pre reg $25 cars $15 bikes 2 wrist bands per entrie kids 10 and under free


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Morning bump


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm ready! I'm ready! Well not yet but by the show


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> I'm ready! I'm ready! Well not yet but by the show


You got it


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Caspy said:


> ONCE AGAIN ILLEGAL TOYS CC IS PROUD TO PRESSENT OUR 8TH ANNUAL SHOW TO BE HELD AT THE OKLAHOMA STATE FAIR GROUNDS COX PAVILLION JUNE 24 AS WE BEEN DOIN FOR THE PAST FEW YEARS WE WILL BE A PART OF THE (WWT) 2012 FULL THROTTLE TOUR AND NOW ALSO WE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE FIRST EVER (WOT)WEGO OKLAHOMA TOUR YOU WILL GET FULL POINTS FOR BOTH TOURS AS ALWAYS OUR SHOWS HAVE BEEN A SJCCES THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORT US WE HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU GUYS HERE WE WILL BE POSTING A FLYER SOON WITH MORE INFO


*IM READY.. I HOPE?????*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

kingcutty said:


> *IM READY.. I HOPE?????*


Yes sir you will


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's gonna be a bad ass show


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

yall having a hop?????


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

CITYBOY214 said:


> yall having a hop?????


Yes sir


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hell yea June will be here before you know it!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> TTMFT:thumbsup:


What he said


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Weekend bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for illegal toys


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

bump fr the ILLEGAL TOYS BOYZ


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Caspy said:


>


Flyer looks bad asssssss!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Almost time


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Have a happy Memorial day everyone


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Almost in June gonna be one hell of a show


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

24 days until show time, everyone get your rides ready it will be here before you know it!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

To the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To the top for a bad ass show


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

it's gonna b a bad ass show TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

18 days till the show and counting.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hell yea can't wait gonna be bad ass


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Hell yea can't wait gonna be bad ass


me too got some new shoes maybe i'll make it now:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you do the James brown with the new shoes


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR-STYLE OKLAHOMA WILL BE THIR..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Can you do the James brown with the new shoes [/QUOTE funy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

getn ready gonna b good


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

10 days away, okc.......................


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

bout time to start cleaning them rides up:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

The hopper is hot and ready


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

:run:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> The hopper is hot and ready


That's what I'm talking about homie see you there


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for one bad ass show


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

My club will be making the trip with me to show support... Sounds like its gonna be a good one...


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

What's up caspy where's the party spot if we make it down there sat ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Quality Inn Hotel located at 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd OKC OK 73158 phone # 405-632-6666 just mention Illegeal Toys and book your room by june 20th for $54.95 1 to 4 people per room its just minutes from the fair grounds and second from many restaurants also waking distance from the strip bar since I know a lot of you like to go there


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Bruce said:


> What's up caspy where's the party spot if we make it down there sat ??


talking to a new club that just opened in bricktown I'll have more details soon


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

tito_ls said:


> My club will be making the trip with me to show support... Sounds like its gonna be a good one...
> 
> View attachment 497676


looking forward to it Ramond


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey bro what's the entry fee looking like?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Never mind, I got it bro


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool taking to you today homie and thanks for the support


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Caspy said:


> talking to a new club that just opened in bricktown I'll have more details soon


Party, don't forget about hitting up the King of All The G Body's up for the party... TTT for Okc....


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

One week away, almost show time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

just a few days away its crunch time see youy guys on sat and sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT , it's indoors and outdoors?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

All indors but we got some space outside too if we need it


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

got the coronas ready bro see you at set up


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

BAD BOYZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!D-TOWN


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Koo, I'm ready fr da Coronas!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of dat black iguana too.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

CITYBOY214 said:


> BAD BOYZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!D-TOWN


Always good to hear that homies see you sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

LOOKING FOWARD TO A GREAT WEEKEND . SEE YOU SAT.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

SABORVANILLA said:


> LOOKING FOWARD TO A GREAT WEEKEND . SEE YOU SAT.


Orale homie


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Some of dat black iguana too.


you bringn some bro
we dont get them hear in okc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll c what I can do.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll c what I can do.


you can do it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft:machinegun:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn, I'm ready too roll out


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Almost time


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

who's bringing hoppers


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

One more day


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see u tomorrow


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/91.jpg will be in the house


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

We half way there, another 4 hours to go!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ready 4 a good weeknd


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

How much for spectator entry?


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Just came back from the move in it looks like a good show with more to come by the morning. OLA is in the House see everyone at the show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

2008mike said:


> How much for spectator entry?


15$


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CITYBOY214 said:


> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


just seen u goin up 35


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Show is packed  bad ass show!


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

were the pics at?


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Great show OLA was in the house deep. see everyone in Tulsa


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

anybody get pics


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

The Show was Good. Concert,bikini contest,the hop. Cars. Overall good entertainment.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Flikas????


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

pajaro said:


> View attachment 502040


Very but very nice 64... Great job on the show....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Flikas????


x2


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

pics coming soon need to load them:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

shotgun18 said:


> pics coming soon need to load them:thumbsup:


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

GOODTIMES car club DOUBLE PUMP CHAMP.....70 INCHES!!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Good show fellas....any pics?


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Had to blow this one up! This car speaks for itself...looks badass pepe! :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

texas12064 said:


> GOODTIMES car club DOUBLE PUMP CHAMP.....70 INCHES!!!!!











:thumbsup: yes sirr!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Poor Erick he kept having to wipe off the prints! Sucias!! :biggrin:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Jessie, i appreciate it


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OKJessie said:


> Poor Erick he kept having to wipe off the prints! Sucias!! :biggrin:


Haha.. Yea its cool


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came to support our show from the locals to the ones that made the trip from out of town the show was a great sucsses thanks to all the support we got from everyone we couldn't have done it with out you 
Thanks again


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

long day of hard work


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

click for video


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

More pics someone


----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Heres some more


----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes sirr couldn't have done it without the support of everyone that came out thanks again


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice pics thanks


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:|ni pedo...see you in altus..dont forget the fried chicken:thumbsup:


----------

